# MySql durchsuchen und ergebnisse anzeigen



## trancebeats (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen hab nicht wirklich große ahnung von mysql und php.

Ich möchte per php eine bestimmte tabelle meiner mysql durchsuchen können per script und die ergebnisse die gefunden wurden anzeigen lassen. 

Gibt es da vielleicht ein fertiges Script da ich wie gesagt kein plan von hab.

Bin auch gern bereit alles durchzukauen. 

Grüße Ener


----------



## StefanR (7. Oktober 2004)

Guten Morgen... 

http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?searchid=6885

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=75202&highlight=suchmaschine


----------



## redlama (7. Oktober 2004)

Ansonsten, falls Du Dir alles selbst erarbeiten willst (wegen Lerneffekt uns so):

PHP Manual
MySQL Manual

redlama


----------



## trancebeats (7. Oktober 2004)

Der 1. Link funktioniert leider nicht =(


----------



## redlama (7. Oktober 2004)

Sag doch mal an, wie Deine MySQL Tabelle aussieht, also welche Felder Du auslesen willst.
Vielleicht können wir Dir ja direkt helfen.

redlama


----------



## trancebeats (7. Oktober 2004)

In Tabelle "Links" Spalte "url" soll gesucht werden


----------



## redlama (7. Oktober 2004)

Hast Du irgendwelche PHP Scipte mit denen Du Dich auf der MySQL DB einloggen kannst?


----------



## trancebeats (7. Oktober 2004)

ähm hab ich bestimmt noch irgendwo rumfliegen vielleicht die:

<?php
$db_login_host = "host";
$db_login = "mysqlname";
$db_login_user = "user";
$db_login_pass = "pw";



mysql_select_db($db_login,mysql_connect($db_login_host,$db_login_user,$db_login_pass));
?>


----------



## redlama (7. Oktober 2004)

Also:
Du musst die Datei, wo die erwähnten Daten drinstehen inluden:

<?php
include(""); #Da den Namen der Datei rein

Dann musst Du eine Verbindung zur DB aufbauen:

$db = new db; #Da musst Du mal gucken, wie die Class in der include Datei heißt (bei mir db)
$db->db_open();
$db->db_select_db(""); #Da den Namen der DB rein
$strQuery = "SELECT url FROM links";
$db->db_com_query($strQuery);
if($result_number = $db->db_com_query($strQuery))
{
  while($result = $db->db_com_get_next_result())
  {
     print $result[0];
  }
}
?>

Das dürfte es schon gewesen sein (wenn ich keine Fehler gemacht oder was vergessen habe, denn ich hab's nicht getestet).

redlama


----------



## redlama (7. Oktober 2004)

Ok, doch noch was vergessen:
Vor dem "?>" sollte noch eine Zeile mit "$db->db_com_close();" stehen.

redlama


----------



## trancebeats (7. Oktober 2004)

Erstmal Danke aber welche class ?! kein plan wovon du redest


----------



## redlama (7. Oktober 2004)

trancebeats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ähm hab ich bestimmt noch irgendwo rumfliegen vielleicht die:
> 
> <?php
> $db_login_host = "host";
> ...



Da muss doch noch mehr drin stehen oder etwa nicht? Wenn nicht brauchst Du auch noch die anderen Dateien von mir.

redlama


----------



## trancebeats (7. Oktober 2004)

dann nimm mal lieber die anderen von dir... damit des passt


----------



## redlama (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Hab's ein wenig anders gelöst.
Hier ein .zip Archiv für Dich.
Entpack den Ordner und lege alle Dateien in den selben Ordner.
Dann schau in die "class.DB.php" und ersetze alle xxx wie dort beschrieben.

und dann führe die test.php aus.
Das dürfte dann das sein, was Du suchst.

redlama


----------



## Feke (26. Oktober 2004)

Tipp: Habe da was schönes gefunden 

http://www.dadabik.org


----------

